# MIDI-Datei von Forte Free



## Jellysheep (12. Dezember 2009)

Hi, 
ich hab mit Forte Free ein Stück geschrieben und möchte jetzt aber ein MIDI-File davon haben. In der Free Version geht ja der Export nicht, gibt es ein Programm, das Forte-Free-Dateien (*.fnf) importieren (und MIDI exportieren) kann?

Das ging mal mit Data Becker Notensatz Genie, aber ich find keinen Download. Hat jemand einen Link?


----------

